

 	Mozilla Firefox monument is being installed to the SF office - yeukhon
https://twitter.com/ejsf22/status/413110273520963584/photo/1

======
yeukhon
[https://blog.mozilla.org/community/2013/11/26/the-
monument-t...](https://blog.mozilla.org/community/2013/11/26/the-monument-to-
mozillians-is-coming-to-san-francisco/)

